# lemon with hot water



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

my mate who is the gym instructor in my gym says if you drink a lemon drink just before cardio it helps you lose bodyfat faster, is this true and how does this work ??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't think it would work to any great degree. Lemons contain Vit C which is a Cortisol blocker, but you need to be mega gosing vit C in the region of 5g to 10g ED to get that kind of effect from memory.

I could be wrong but I'd tell him to take his face for a cack, as he's speaking out his derriere...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

I might have to disagree with you there Tall. This fellow who i have known for years is proper lean and he swears by it. He is an athlete who has this everyday...


----------



## sketch (Jan 17, 2008)

Maybe drinking that everyday has done something for him..

But it sounds like you've not included all the other factors of his life, like what his diet and training regime are like..

You say he's an athlete..maybe that might have something to do with him having low bf..do you not think!?

But anyway, if you think it'll do you some good then go ahead. It's not gona do you any harm is it.

It's s'posed to be good for the digestive track as well isn't it?


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Caffeine 30mins before is only thing i have heard like this


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hammers said:


> I might have to disagree with you there Tall. This fellow who i have known for years is proper lean and he swears by it. He is an athlete who has this everyday...


Hammers... Are you saying the only reason your friend is lean is because he drinks hot water with lemon pre cardio...?

How are you quantitatively measuring the performance of your friend doing cardio with and without drinking hot water with lemon...?

When I was 13 I used to eat 16-24 wheatabix per day, is that the only reason I'm taller and sexier than my living room door...? :becky:


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Tall said:


> When I was 13 I used to eat 16-24 wheatabix per day, is that the only reason I'm taller and sexier than my living room door...? :becky:


now i know why im only 5ft 6. i never eat enough weetabix a day.lol


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

When i was 13 i used to eat like that, is that the only reason i am a fat bastard ....?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

it may help with the fat burning process slightly.... feel free to give it a try, its not like it will cost much money.. if it works, great. if not, maybe your pal has other "little tricks" he dont tell people about!


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Lemon & warm water is as old as the hills as a tonic.

You may want to add a ssmall amount of apple cider vinegar to the mix.

You can also use the drink during a workout with a good quality honey and a pinch of quality sea salt instead of those overpriced crap filled workout drinks like gatorade and such like mass marketed and hyped to chuff..


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Lemon in hot water won't do you any harm but in isolation it won't make any noticable difference to fat loss, there's no easy way to getting lean, cardio and carb control is the way, of course you can boost progress but not with lemon and hot water.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

i agree, the effects of this will be minimal, even if diet etc is spot on you will not be able to notice the differance.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Personally I think this is pretty funny. Its like your favorite sports team winning just because you wore a red shirt. It doesnt really work that way.


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

won't harm you to do it and it tastes nice so try it.


----------



## chrissy1466867950 (Nov 15, 2008)

sound like the lemon detox diet - cant imagine it works otherwise all the lazy fat people would be eating lemons by the bucket load!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm with you there Chrissy appart from you can't get lemmons from the take away - oh other than on a tikka kebab...


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

The drink (lemon(s)) helps people loose weight (or even gain) by helping to clear/cleance/detox the liver depending on the current state of your liver.

The acid in the lemons helps with aiding in food digestion, which then goes hand in hand with the other product (apple cider vinegar) which usually accompanies the drink in its original format.

Drinking the above two in hot/warm water with a tablespoon of GOOD quality honey added is a great pick me up/tonic on a morning before breakfast, can even be used as part of a *the day after the night before* sort me out please/hair of the dog tonic:becky:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice post HMB.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I eat a grapefruit with breakfast when dieting for the same reason, but I'm far from convinced it's makes that much difference, I don't eat any other fruit though when dieting so its very welcome, although again I take 2 gram of vitamin C per day much more when closer to condition. I just can't agree though that lemon juice is the key to being ripped if it was that easy we'd all be ripped all year long.

The only way to get ripped unless you're blessed with an incredible metabolism is carb control and cardio

My mum used to swear by cider vinegar for almost everything, I've never been convinced about that either although black pepper and cider vinegar makes fish and veg tastier when dieting


----------



## Halfman halfbiscuit (Apr 4, 2008)

Pikey said:


> I eat a grapefruit with breakfast when dieting for the same reason, but I'm far from convinced it's makes that much difference, I don't eat any other fruit though when dieting so its very welcome, although again I take 2 gram of vitamin C per day much more when closer to condition. I just can't agree though that lemon juice is the key to being ripped if it was that easy we'd all be ripped all year long.
> 
> The only way to get ripped unless you're blessed with an incredible metabolism is carb control and cardio
> 
> My mum used to swear by cider vinegar for almost everything, I've never been convinced about that either although black pepper and cider vinegar makes fish and veg tastier when dieting


Simple answer.

Try & see what happens.

People seem to confuse the use of the lemon (cider vinegar) with the metabolism doing the work.

Its not, its the liver that the lemon juice supports & it is this that is the factor in helping to loose the weight when the liver is functioning correctly.

James Steinner(sp) wrote an excellent article (series) on it in his book (name which escapes me) and he pointed out the facts of the liver being key to loosing & gaining weight if the liver was healthy.


----------



## pushpapal.singh (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes i have tried this. It really works.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't think it happens so why because lemon detox with proper diet can only reduce the body fat. With this lemon detox diet you should compulsorily have huge amount of water so that their will not be any side effects. You better consult other Gym coach for clear information.

 healthy quinoa recipes


----------



## evarg78 (Feb 14, 2012)

That's the first time I hear this and to tell the truth it sound false, but maybe it's helping psychologically. If anyone knows better feel free to correct me anytime.


----------

